# MTB Championships ? - Edinburgh



## HLaB (8 Oct 2007)

I caught a snippet of something on the news, it was a MTB championship in Edinburgh the other night. MTB flying down the old steps, etc in Edinburgh in the dark looked ; I wouldn't be brave enough myself. Does any body know anything about it?


----------



## Tim Bennet. (8 Oct 2007)

http://www.britishcycling.org.uk/web/site/BC/mtb/News2007/20070918_fat_face_edinburgh_dh.asp


----------



## HLaB (8 Oct 2007)

Thanks


----------



## HLaB (8 Oct 2007)

Ive found a video of it


----------

